# Which version of metropolis should I buy



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

I live in the united states and want to get the blu-ray movie which version is the best ?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

the U.S. one from Kino is actually really nice. probably one of the best looking out of all the international transfers


----------

